# wild hog rmoval???



## snoman774

i am thinkin of gettin into trapping and removing wild hogs for pay then butcher what i need and try to get rid of the rest hopefully for profit again
i expect most of the customers to be large farms and such along the river bottom. any ideas on what to charge and how to charge . anybody know someone who does this. i am thinkin $25 per animal removed but need to justify the cost of building trap quickly then cover cost of bait not sure this would cover it but there is the free meat too.
arkansas has very few regulations on these hogs up until you try to sell them or butcher then sell
most game wardens will tell you to shoot as many as you can take what you want then leave the rest. here is there official stance on them http://www.agfc.com/hunting/feral_hogs.aspx


----------



## clovis

Sounds like a good idea, and wish I could offer suggestions. That is a business I know nothing about!


----------



## Guest123

How much time on average do think each job will take? Know your costs that will be involved. Gas to and from site, bait, cage/trap, and any other things that may be involved. I don't know anything about trapping a wild hog, but I would imagine you will have a few hours invested pretty easy. Subtract your costs from the $25, and divide by hours worked and see what you come up with. But, then figure what you are gaining with the meat because that will be worth something.


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Check your game laws very carefuly. Here in Alabama , wild hog is a game animal until killed or caught. Then by game law you can't remove from property it was caught on until killed. No wild hog can be transported live fine is $1000/per hog and 30 days in jail.
I catch them with dogs and live trap them on peoples property for free.


----------



## deaconjim

I had a friend that trapped hogs for a fee, and then sold them to hunting preserves.


----------



## snoman774

Gregg Alexander said:


> Check your game laws very carefuly. Here in Alabama , wild hog is a game animal until killed or caught. Then by game law you can't remove from property it was caught on until killed. No wild hog can be transported live fine is $1000/per hog and 30 days in jail.
> I catch them with dogs and live trap them on peoples property for free.


as best i can tell they become (unwild) as soon as you catch em and this is when the regs start affecting them

but believe me i will research to no end till i am sure last thing i need is a fine or jail time
although could use the rest lol


----------



## snoman774

deaconjim said:


> I had a friend that trapped hogs for a fee, and then sold them to hunting preserves.


i would like to find a butcher to sell em to 
releasing them just feels wrong they cause so much damage


----------



## fishhead

You could also sell them live including delivery to the butcher where the customer could pick up the packaged meat. I'll bet the game wardens would be happy to steer you to some hotspots.

Here where we spend a lot of time fishing through the ice people have built fish houses with wheels that lift out of way when you pull the house to the fish spot. You could probably do that with your traps. 

My friend built one where the leaf spring was attached at the back but the front could be disconnected to allow it to rise up and the house to move down to the ice. Then when he wanted to move it he just pushed down on the front of the spring forcing the wheel down and the house up. After fastening the front of the spring to the house he just hooked up hitch to his truck and drove off.


----------



## catdance62

I think here they are considered a "nuisance" animal and can be shot any time. Our neighbour just brought us 2 wild hogs (dead) yesterday on the understanding that we would butcher & package one for him, and then keep one for us. Plus, we are turning about 40 lbs. into smoked sausage (we have a smoker). I think it could be a pretty decent way to make some extra $$ if you had a service. I dont' know if you can sell the meat legally, but someone was running an ad in the local sale paper selling wild hog meat.


----------



## netexan

Here in NE Texas alot of people trap hogs. I've never heard of a farmer/rancher paying the trapper though as the trappers are getting .60/lb for the live hogs when they sell them. If you'd like I can try and find the phone number of the buyer for you as he can probably give you alot more info than I can.


----------



## snoman774

netexan said:


> Here in NE Texas alot of people trap hogs. I've never heard of a farmer/rancher paying the trapper though as the trappers are getting .60/lb for the live hogs when they sell them. If you'd like I can try and find the phone number of the buyer for you as he can probably give you alot more info than I can.


that be great sendin you a pm


----------



## B Adams

Here in this part of East Tx I have never heard of anyone paying someone to trap hogs and we have more than you can shake a stick at. My hog hunter loves the sport and I just call and he brings in the dogs and catches them, but he does sell them and I don't care if he makes a million dollars selling them because it is a great help to us-they are destroying the pastures.

My one question is have you ever trapped hogs before? We have 2 traps out and have baited with everything under the sun for the past 6 months and have not caught the 1st hog-hogs are very smart. If you are a good trapper then you may be able to charge but you may have to end up setting the traps and just selling them for your profit instead of charging.

Best of luck and I hope you make it work.

B ADams


----------



## B Adams

snowman I sent you a pm


----------



## SteveD(TX)

Hogs are sacred animals to people in Arkansas so I'd very careful. :1pig:


----------



## snoman774

SteveD(TX) said:


> Hogs are sacred animals to people in Arkansas so I'd very careful. :1pig:


lol maybe the univeraity will buy em =)


----------



## snoman774

lol maybe the univeraity will buy em =)


----------



## Sawmill Jim

I though when trapping wild hogs you are the bait :shrug:


----------



## texican

My uncle does this as a sideline... no one, to my knowledge has ever paid him. He has a contract with Texas Utilities, tens of thousands of acres of reclaimed mine land, and he's the only one that can trap them. Also traps off of individuals farms and ranches. He spends a lot of money and time on traps (people DO STEAL them regularly), fuel, and corn.

He sells the large boars to a wild hog processor. The rest go to 'canned hunt' operators.

I don't think you're going to find any butcher wanting wild hogs to butcher, for resale... way too many if's...

Make sure you find a buyer, before you invest several thousand in traps... unless someone gives you the traps, you'll have to make em... whether out of wood or steel, they cost. If you go wood, they have to be huge and heavy... otherwise they'll not last long.

Good luck, it is doable... but don't expect upfront money... you can try though, I reckon.


----------



## TedH71

I'm thinking of doing this in Austin, Texas. Lots of hog problems now from what I hear. I used to live there on/off for 25 years. I have some old catahoulas who I used on hogs. The oldest one is 10 and the youngest is 2. Traps will get the young and the dumb. You'll have to use dogs for the rest. IF it's in the city, I imagine you can ask for more. Maybe $50 per hog. Looks like I might move back from Kansas. Too bad the cost of living in Austin is so high I will probably wind up living for 1 hour away or something.


----------

